# Northeast Ohio Crappie Club



## Delko (May 21, 2008)

OPEN - ( No Membership Fee required ) Crappie Tournament this Saturday.

Westbranch State Park - West Ramp - By the No Wake Zone. Kick off will be @ 6:30AM - 3:00PM

For more info: Call Dan OR Bob. Numbers listed on the Web Site Northeastohiocrappieclub.com


----------

